# Problems printing from Terminal Server



## cbeets (May 11, 2011)

Im having some printing issues whenever im working on the terminal server. If I try to print a document out in "landscape", it will print out "portrait", een though it displays properly in landscape in the print preview. If Im working locally on my PC, it prints out fine. Please help.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Is TS or RDS running from Windows 2008 Server?

Please try this resolution from Microsoft.


----------



## cbeets (May 11, 2011)

Ok, so, plot thickens. I managed to get the document to print properly in landscape, but only after CONFIRMING that the document was set to print in landscape under the "page setup" and "print properties" menus. Bear in mind I didnt CHANGE anything, I simply looked to see that landscape was set under both of these menus. After viewing that the settings were correct, the document printed properly. Upon closing Excel, re-opening and attempting to simply print (without confirming in said menus) the print out reverted to portrait again....


----------

